

Why open source and enterprise users are natural allies - FOSSSquirrel
http://opensource.com/business/15/4/why-open-source-enterprise-natural-allies

======
danuker
OFBiz looks awesome, seems an open-source replacement for very expensive
SAP/ABAP solutions.

